# دورات فى soft skills مركزين عليها جامد فى pmbok,4th edition



## م/ عمرو فائق (20 يونيو 2009)

http://rs233.rapidshare.com/files/134466530/Teaching-you_Organizational_Skills.rar


http://www.car.net.pk/2008/10/presentation-skills-for-managers.html


http://0daycar.blogspot.com/2009/03/teaching-you-communication-skills.html


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 يونيو 2009)

Many Thanks
& Best Regards


----------



## essa2000eg (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## mustafasas (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً

جاري التحميل


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------

